# Found: Stohlquist Drytop



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Labor Day Weekend. Found red, black, & gray Stohlquist drytop w/ neoprene neck gasket. Gasket heavily worn, looks about finished. Found near Turquois Lake near Leadville hanging from a roadsign. Probably blew out of the back of someone's truck. Send me a PM and we can get it back to you.


----------

